# poem



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

its a working progress please tell me what you think or if i should change anything.

I was so quiet
nothing like a riot.
Looking down
with a frown.
When I finally looked up
i was oh so hooked.
Your smile made me feel
like nothing was a big deal.
Everything just seemed to disappear
outside the distant atmosphere .
You gave me what I needed
everything else just receded.
When you said goodbye
i thought I could die.
But the memories you gave me
told me they could save me.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

well writen


----------

